# Summit Viper SD deal!!!!!! New



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this deal and it's lower than what I paid at the outcast sale years ago!!!!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ae11e891d1bafcfc5720790INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Dang! I have the summit Goliath and don't use it enough now so I certainly don't need another one. But... anybody who is possibly even thinking about getting a summit climber should jump on this right now. That is dirt cheap for a brand new one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Fml... do I really need another climber? Got 5 already. 

Screw it. Pulling the trigger.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a smoking deal. I looked at them on amazon about a month ago and they were $275. They also have the Summit Open Shot SD marked down right now to $156.98. I just ordered one, been wanting to try one for bow hunting for a few year now. Thanks for the heads up!

Screw it....ordered another viper too


----------



## Deerhunter_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I couldn't pass up on that kind of deal.....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> That's a smoking deal. I looked at them on amazon about a month ago and they were $275. They also have the Summit Open Shot SD marked down right now to $156.98. I just ordered one, been wanting to try one for bow hunting for a few year now. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Screw it....ordered another viper too


soooo, if I wait a year I'll be able to buy a barely used Summit from you for about $75?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Amateur Alex said:


> Dang! I have the summit Goliath and don't use it enough now so I certainly don't need another one. But... anybody who is possibly even thinking about getting a summit climber should jump on this right now. That is dirt cheap for a brand new one.


Wanna sell the Goliath?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

jspooney said:


> soooo, if I wait a year I'll be able to buy a barely used Summit from you for about $75?




Haha maybe. Definitely if you can talk John into coming off one those cougar claws he’s hoarding!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Haha maybe. Definitely if you can talk John into coming off one those cougar claws he’s hoarding!


Pssshhhh.... Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea... couldn’t let that one slip by, it will be here on Friday! 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Fml... do I really need another climber? Got 5 already.
> 
> Screw it. Pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ordered one too


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

jspooney said:


> Wanna sell the Goliath?


No way. I'm gona run it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Amateur Alex said:


> No way. I'm gona run it till the wheels fall off.


At the rate you're going...sounds like you will die before the stand does. lol. I guess I'll order one from Amazon, too. My boy will finally give mine back. Or maybe I give him my old one and I'll take the new one.


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

jspooney said:


> At the rate you're going...sounds like you will die before the stand does. lol. I guess I'll order one from Amazon, too. My boy will finally give mine back. Or maybe I give him my old one and I'll take the new one.


Exactly what I'm thinking. I just got it last winter and have only used it about half a dozen times. For most hunts I usually sit in a hut or ladder stand. So it should last me a long time before I replace it cause its basically brand new.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Haha maybe. Definitely if you can talk John into coming off one those cougar claws he’s hoarding!


I'm really starting to like mine a lot 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Telum for the notice! Just ordered one. I've got the open face one now that I've had over 20 years and absolutely love it but as I get older I feel like I need one with a bar around the front to be safer. Does anybody else feel safer with the enclosed bar?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, this is a smoking deal. They must be redoing the Viper SD for next year or something. I've never seen them marked down to this new shipped to your door anywhere! 

Mine was stolen at the beginning of the season and I had to buy a new one at almost retail price! Sucked! 

I can't justify the need for another one. Already have two climbers. Don't need a third right now.  

I hope everyone that thinks they would ever want one can get them at this price!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, this is a smoking deal. They must be redoing the Viper SD for next year or something. I've never seen them marked down to this new shipped to your door anywhere! 

Mine was stolen at the beginning of the season and I had to buy a new one at almost retail price! Sucked! 

I can't justify the need for another one. Already have two climbers. Don't need a third right now.  

I hope everyone that thinks they would ever want one can get them at this price!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

k-p said:


> Thanks Telum for the notice! Just ordered one. I've got the open face one now that I've had over 20 years and absolutely love it but as I get older I feel like I need one with a bar around the front to be safer. Does anybody else feel safer with the enclosed bar?


Not only feel safer, but it's easier to climb to me to have a bar to sit on!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I stopped using my open shot a few years ago; just sits it the shed. I ordered a backup SD today, also. I hope they have the stock to handle the orders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Not only feel safer, but it's easier to climb to me to have a bar to sit on!


Good to know thanks. I don't do dips like I used to after sitting 3 hrs on 25 degree morning so good to know. Much appreciated!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fishhead706 said:


> I stopped using my open shot a few years ago; just sits it the shed. I ordered a backup SD today, also. I hope they have the stock to handle the orders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since it's direct from Amazon, their system usually keeps pretty accurate live inventory. I'd be worried if it was from a third party seller through Amazon. But directly from Amazon is usually pretty solid with filling orders.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up...the mini viper which is only 1.25" shorter platform
for 161.00 is a deal also. I install the footrest on all of my vipers which is where I rest my feet,lol....I have got too many already so I'll pass this time,but I did jump on an extra seat for around 25.00 which is almost half price...thanks again...I have a bare/no seat/used viper 360 that needs a new home for $125......pm if interested anyone....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Just seen this thread, thanks for posting this. Tomorrow is my wife’s birthday, so I just got finished ordering one...for myself, I was looking at these earlier in the season for almost 300$, couldn’t make myself buy one,this will be my second one. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I will order the Mini Viper SD. Same seat. Says the D is 24.75" compared to 26.5"" for the Viper. Do you need that extra 1.75"? Also 2# lighter.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I got the mini and I'm 200 pounds and have no problems at all with it. Cat tell the difference honestly. Both are great in my opinion.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am 5'10" and 205. You think it would be OK?


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I'm 5' 8" and have no problem. I used my nephews and I knew I wanted one. I live in Crawfordville outside tally if your near here come on by and climb a tree with it.. Id hate to say get it and your not comfortable with it. I'd see if you can get your hands on one first. Although the bigger is only a pound a half more so you wouldn't know the difference I'm sure.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I have this footrest and like it a a lot. Easy to carry, easy to store, makes no noise, adjustable and comfortable. You can make one very easily with the strap and some PVC. Just a thought for those that want a footrest. Makes a comfortable stand even that much more comfortable.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MHVS368/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ordered one as well be here Monday the 5th now I have 5 as well but what a deal couldn’t pass that up ether thx for posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Show's still in stock at this price. Craziness!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Show's still in stock at this price. Craziness!




One post on archery Talk could fix that!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> One post on archery Talk could fix that!


Yeah I have not posted this on a national based forum. That would probably delete the stock pretty quick. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Any hunter that works for fedex locally is probably gonna be wondering WTF is going on the next couple of days


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Couldn't help myself ordered 20 of em. Come September I'll have 20 new summit viper for sell at 250 apiece


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang ya'll, guess I had to get one too.... Then add stir-ups, and footrest....

Fer you bigger fella's, the Goliath and Titan was also on sale... :thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang ya'll, guess I had to get one too.... Then add stir-ups, and footrest....
> 
> Fer you bigger fella's, the Goliath and Titan was also on sale... :thumbsup:


Hey man!! I use a Goliath as one of my “leave in the woods” stands.... it’s not just for big boys!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wonder who is selling these stands in order for them to charge $10.52 in taxes? I want the Mini, but am afraid it may be a little small for me at 5'10" and 205 #.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I haven't used a climber in about 4 years. but at this price I couldn't pass it up! good find, telum - and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Amazon warehouse that services this area is located down around Tampa, it's an in state purchase, sales tax applies.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

MAIL CALL!! I got mine dropped at my doorstep today!!










Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mine will be here Monday it’s at the ups place across from pine forest high school on long leaf drive so much for prime 2 day shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I pulled the plug today. Had an offer appear stating $50 off if I apply for an Amazon Visa. Don't need it, but saved $50. Pay off the balance and cancel the card.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

. Just got mine today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Wife said mine arrived today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got my stirups or foot brace today, stand is suppose to be here tomorrow. My old one goes on sale next year when season is about to start!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm reminded of the guy who posted he wanted a cheap stand and we told him to be on the lookout for a deal on a good one and not buy a cheap stand...but he did anyways. Had he only waited a few weeks.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Jon =)

Arriving Thursday  
 On the way  

 Track package ​ 


    ​  Summit Treestands Goliath SD Climbing Treestand, Mossy Oak  
 Sold by: Warehouse Deals, Inc  

 $163.20  
Condition: Used - Very Good - Item will come repackaged. 







​


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> Thanks Jon =)
> 
> Arriving Thursday
> On the way
> ...


Got a used one? They were selling new ones for $175! 

That deal is now gone though! Back up to normal pricing!

Glad to see a lot of folks that got in on that deal and price though. I thought for sure it was a pricing error!! But nope. Just a great deal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got mine today, rooster roosted on it today and there is blood all over the box so 1st blood on mine!!! hahahaha


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like CatchenHell got the best deal of all. He got a Goliath for a buck seventy. Nice snag indeed.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I missed it. Too late


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> I missed it. Too late


I'll have a used one to sell soon.....hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'll have a used one to sell soon.....hahaha


I got someone that wants it. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I got someone that wants it.
> 
> sent from outside your bedroom window


Yeah but that means I have to give em a good deal....hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah but that means I have to give em a good deal....hahaha


No great but decent. Whatever you think is fair. They will be shedding an all steel summit. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Looks like CatchenHell got the best deal of all. He got a Goliath for a buck seventy. Nice snag indeed.


No, you got the best deal buying my 180 for 110.00...but now I have two replaceable seats for the price of one...thanks again


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Having buyers remorse...If anyone missed out and is wanting one I’ll sell the viper I bought for what I paid ($188 with tax). Still in the unopened box.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Got a used one? They were selling new ones for $175!
> 
> That deal is now gone though! Back up to normal pricing!
> 
> Glad to see a lot of folks that got in on that deal and price though. I thought for sure it was a pricing error!! But nope. Just a great deal.



Jon, 

I bought a new one... Everything was there too. Amazon Warehouse Deals is where opened/damaged items are clearanced. The item are just repackaged, but my experience buying from them so far has been their item description is pretty dead on. The Goliath I received still had everything in the plastic bags, but it was all shoved into a huge box for some reason. The packing paper stretched from my door to the street 4x (about 300' of thin brown paper). It was a blast digging it out of that mess. Even though they're clearance priced, you still get Prime shipping too, but you have to pay tax since it's coming from Amazon...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Having buyers remorse...If anyone missed out and is wanting one I’ll sell the viper I bought for what I paid ($188 with tax). Still in the unopened box.


Post it in the hunting section's for sale items.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. The carry straps are weird. I haven't figured out how to pack it up to carry yet. Looks like you insert the foot climber into the seat section? Nothing like my old API so it will take a little getting used to.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

billyb said:


> Got mine yesterday. The carry straps are weird. I haven't figured out how to pack it up to carry yet. Looks like you insert the foot climber into the seat section? Nothing like my old API so it will take a little getting used to.




There’s a couple videos on YouTube that show you the easiest way to pack them. I think one is even from summit. I had to look it up too when I switched from my API to a summit.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The seat looks comfy, but heavy. I have some Hazemat net seats and I might try one to reduce weight.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

billyb said:


> The seat looks comfy, but heavy. I have some Hazemat net seats and I might try one to reduce weight.


You'll not notice that difference!!! The cushion helps me fall asleep and let deer walk to get bigger! Not really. I have some weird nack for taking a nap and waking up to a deer in front of me! It's the darndest thing. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> You'll not notice that difference!!! The cushion helps me fall asleep and let deer walk to get bigger! Not really. I have some weird nack for taking a nap and waking up to a deer in front of me! It's the darndest thing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I really love sleeping in my stand. Even if only 30-45 minutes. Longest was 2 hours. Guess I was exhausted. But woke up refreshed

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I absolutely can not fall asleep in my stand. If I start to doze off, I feel like I'm falling. One time many years ago I fell asleep in a ladder stand. When I woke up, the 3 scrapes I was hunting over had all been worked.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I really love sleeping in my stand. Even if only 30-45 minutes. Longest was 2 hours. Guess I was exhausted. But woke up refreshed
> 
> sent from outside your bedroom window


I agree. I will go hunting just to get some of that good sleep.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Billy, you definitely don't wanna buy the upgrade seat then.... It's bulkier but comfy!!!! As fer sleeping, my viper puts me out many times up the tree!!!

The carrying straps usually do suck...I bought aftermarket rubber ones (like the claw rifle sling) and those ROCK!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

billyb said:


> Got mine yesterday. The carry straps are weird. I haven't figured out how to pack it up to carry yet. Looks like you insert the foot climber into the seat section? Nothing like my old API so it will take a little getting used to.


Put the seat part in front and away from you pointing down towards the ground and then take the stand part and push it down into the seat part. Before you push it all the way down the seat will fold through the stand part and come out the bottom and will fold back on itself. I take the strap and go through the center of the stand after I just put it together and pull down tight and the seat helps tighten it up. Works great just like my old one. Bed coat liner works perfect on the grate part where you stand for traction and reducing noise from your boots. I'm gonna put bow tape on the rail sides to quiet it where the gun rests. I just need to figure out a hanger on the seat part for my backpack now. The new straps do suck as it causes the stand to bounce while walking. Thanks to Jason, I'm gonna try the rubber ones. I also bend the cables in the middle to form a V and it helps the stand from flexing up/down on the tree and reduces the bow in the cables so it feels more stable to me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

https://youtu.be/onIHERid0LQ

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

That's a great vid john. Had no idea. I'm gonna be doing that from now on. I carried mine a lil different but that looks a lot better!!


----------

